# Lemon Shrimp & Pasta



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Lemon Shrimp & Pasta
This one is super easy to make and oh so good! Enjoy!
â€¢	1 stick butter
â€¢	2 large lemons
â€¢	1 to 2 pounds peeled uncooked shrimp
â€¢	1 Package powdered Italian salad dressing


Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Melt butter and pour into 11 x 13 baking dish
Slice lemons and layer slices on top of the butter 
Layer shrimp on top of the lemon slices
Sprinkle the package of Italian dressing on top of the shrimp
Bake at 350 for 13 minutes (Donâ€™t overcook, the shrimp will continue cooking for a few minutes after you pull the dish out of the oven).

Serve over angel hair pasta and add some warm garlic bread to soak up the juice.

HH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

My Heart went the other way with a stick of Butta. I have been subbing with a quality EVOO when I cook the forbidden path. 

Dang, I would not know why to do with all the time saved from this easy and simple recipe? lol Maybe cut the yard..


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> My Heart went the other way with a stick of Butta. I have been subbing with a quality EVOO when I cook the forbidden path.
> 
> Dang, I would not know why to do with all the time saved from this easy and simple recipe? lol Maybe cut the yard..


LOL! Don't worry Captain Dave, your reign as head chief here on 2Cool is clearly still in place. Pardon my ignorance but what is EVOO?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil.. most important aspect is that ones cooks, great recipe


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil.. most important aspect is that ones cooks, great recipe


Oh, well if you had just said Italian Butter I would have snapped to it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil.. most important aspect is that ones cooks, great recipe


How much would you put in this recipe?


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

I made this tonight and it was awesome. Super easy and quick. Next time, I think I'll just add lemon juice instead of the slices, so you don't have to fight with them getting the sauce. A 30 minute meal that taste like you spent hours on it. The whole family loved it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

